# .17 rem or HMR ammo



## 1dogdown (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok guy i have seen alot of you talking about how the .17 is not big enough well i have some news. I bought some full metal jacket HMR 20 grn to try and i really like the one shot to the head. now for shoting fox or groundhog i use whatever i have on hand. has anyonr else tried the FMJ 20 grn?? if so let me know what you thought about them..


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Your posts just keep getting dumber and dumber. Say what you want back...I dont care. I'm done with you.......Carry on.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here we go again.... :eyeroll:

First of all the title of the thread is deceiving. Are you talking about the .17 Rem centerfire rifle or the HMR rimfire rifle? Second of all FMJ are probably NOT the best for hunting coyotes.

I hate to foresee bad things but I don't see this thread making it very far. Let's keep it civil if you have anything to add. I just locked up a thread similar to this and people were getting pretty ridiculous.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

1dog, all i can say is that if you prefer to use the hummer on coyotes, you won't get any support from guys on this forum. Most, and i do mean most of people on here do not advocate using a rimfire on dogs. You are fighting a lost battle. Even if you schwack 100 dogs with that HMR, people will wonder about the 200 that crawled away and died, even if none did. So do everyone a favor, and don't look for that sort of advice on this forum. You would do better on a forum that specialized in rimfire affecionados, such as 17hmr.net, varminthuntersnorthwest.com, or rimfirecentral.com

Personally, I have yet had the opportunity to shoot at a coyote with my 17, and will as soon as i get home.

None of the above is meant to degrade the site nor anyone on here, it's just that this thread/discussion never ever goes anywhere.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Well put hag.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

:eyeroll: 
Why can't we make a .17 HMR topic selection on the site? That way all .17 HMR fans, myself included, when used properly, can visit it and post pictures and threads and the like. This could be a topic thread where we can dig into the guts of all .17 caliber rounds, looking at ballistics, bullet offerings, and applications. That would be very nice and save a lot of time and space on the "Fox and Coyote Hunting" topic site.

Honestly, I would like to discuss these .17 caliber rimfire topics that seem to come around again and again, but honestly, there is nothing to discuss. All we do is end up divided over these issues. You are not got going to sway my thinking on coyotes and the .17 and we are not going to sway your thinking. So drop it. There is nothing good to come of it except bad feelings, and life's to short for this sorta thing. Besides, there are coyotes to be hunted.

Let us use this great site to pool our resources and become better hunters of the animals and birds that we love to pursue. Allow us to trade ideas and tips that will likely come into play in the field. Let's not use this resource as a whipping post for topics that have no past, little presence, and very little future. Instead, let's discuss calling, hunting strategy, camo, or the weather. Let's just, please, not go through this again with the .17.

Honestly, 1dog, if you so decide to make the .17 HMR your caliber of choice for coyotes, then by all means, do so. No one can stop you. Just don't tell us about it. However, at worst, if you can't help yourself and need an audience, please be critical in your reporting. Let us in on the misses and the cripples that got away. Post about the dogs that the .17 wouldn't or, more likely, couldn't put down. Tell us about the animals that ran off to the den, a bullet in their guts or a sucking chest wound from the FMJ bullets. Tell us about the long shots, at cagey 'yotes, that you couldn't pass up with the little gun. Be precise when describing how the wind drifted your 20 grain bullet; when all you managed to do, was too educate another dog. 1dog, please be honest and critical of your performances to the negative as well as to the positive.

Thank you,
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

That was one hell of a post Dan. :beer: Now lets all go shoot some yotes with our 22-250's and 223's. :sniper:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Dan, good post: This .17 HMR gets monotonous. Maybe the guys who are determined to shoot rimfires have it over on us.

Maybe they're much better hunters than you are and I am and others on this site are. Maybe they can always call dogs to within 50 or 60 or 70 yards and get 'em to stand still for that 'head shot'.

Maybe they're blessed with having so many yotes in their area that can call in a bunch, kill a few, wound a few others. 'What the H---', they're probably saying, 'So what, that dog ran off but the next stand, I'll probably pull in another couple and I can shoot a few more with my .17 HMR'.

I don't have that luxury. Yes, the majority of the ones I shoot are well within .17 HMR range and if I took my CZ .17 hunting, I probably could knock down most of them.

But I don't want to take the chance. Here's an example. Yesterday morning, I went out, shot two dogs. The first was 50 yards, barked her, she stopped and gave me a broadside for my .223. Bang, spin, flop. My CZ probably would have done the job.

A minute later, a second dog appeared 150-200 yards out. I barked him, put the crosshairs on him and whack, he jumped, ran behind a hill. I knew it was a hit but I didn't know whether it was a fatal or not. I walked out and did find him, dead as dirt and bled out from a hit just behind the shoulder and in the lower chest.

What would have been the result had I taken my .17 HMR? The first dog would probably have been dead. The second? I doubt it, at least not within the 40 yards it was. Maybe I could have trailed it, maybe not.

My point is that when I go out, I know that I'm going to have to work hard for the yotes I get. I've hunted yotes for a few years already and I know the disappointment that comes with working stand after stand after stand with no call-ins. So when I do call one in, I want 'em dead.

I want to stack the odds in my favor as much as I can and my .17 would decrease my odds. Why would I handicap myself by using an inferior weapon?

As I've said before, it doesn't matter what evidence is presented to the contrary, those who advocate using the .17 are going to do that, they're not going to listen to guys who have experience in the field. They must be great shots, have unlimited coyotes and have all the time in the world to chase them. I don't and I'm assuming most of my fellow yote hunters don't. That's why we want to make the most of every opportunity. That's why we use the guns that allow us to make the most of those opportunities.

Mr. Moderator, don't close down this post. I like to see the comments from the .17 fans because then, I know who's credible when it comes to hunting yotes and those who are, well, let's just leave it at that.

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

hell of a post saskcoyote.

Maybe some of the guys use their 17hmr.'s cause they have nothing else to use expect their deer guns and they want the fur. I personally would use one if i had it cause around here your farthest shot is going to be around a hundred yards and i have no problem with tracking. I woud use it if i had it but I have a 6mm instead :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Saskcoyote

Great post as usual! Man, you should write for Trapper and Predator Caller! I like reading your stuff.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

"You can roll manuer in powdered sugar but it still aint a jelly donut."-Berta

My opinoin on the .17 HMR, no matter what you do to it itsn't a coyote gun.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I totally agree, dead topic.

Nice writting Sask!

I'll tell you a little story on a couple of fox that i've shot with the 17HMR in the past. On two different occasions i squeaked in a fox to about 40yds on one and about 70 yds on the other, both were heart shots, but they both ran like the wind. I took me about 15 to 20 minutes to find each one. Very little blood trail. I was using the 20g HP. The bullet punched through both sides, granted the only good thing it had going for it, is that the holes were small.

Now saying that, i have a hard time even thinking that people are using it on coyotes. Coyotes are great animals, just an ounce of respect please!!!

Heck I've even had prairie dogs crawl back down their holes with the 17g ballistic tip at 100yds. I'd rather use the 22-250, they do great aerial acrobatics.

xdeano


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Fallguy, funny you should mention that. Actually, I have written for several magazines including a couple outdoor hunting/fishing ones. I don't have much time for freelancing anymore, I'm too d--n busy writing long-winded posts on Nodak (LOL).

Tomorrow, I'm heading out to one of my favorite areas, one that I save for this time of year. I'm gonna whack a couple yotes, all with my .223.

In the meantime, here's wishing you and everyone else (including the .17 boys) a Happy New Year. May 2008 bring all of you plenty of yotes to the call.

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

xdeano said:


> Coyotes are great animals, just an ounce of respect please!!!


PERFECTLY STATED :beer:


----------

